# Self-Driving Vehicles Are Going to Make Traffic Even More Miserable, Says New Study



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Whether you like it or not, self-driving cars will be hitting the road in full-force in the coming years. 
Thanks to new technology developed by numerous global companies autonomous vehicles will become a staple of modern culture, *with nearly 10 million* *self-driving cars expected to hit the road by 2020.*
*
https://interestingengineering.com/...ke-traffic-even-more-miserable-says-new-study*

Yet, not all is well across the autonomous landscape. Like any new technology, there have literally been speed bumps in the world of self-driving cars. From accidents to malfunctioning AI, self-driving vehicles are still very much in their infancy.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

10 million SDC in 11 months ?
Holy shiat these coming months should be fun !


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

LuisEnrikee said:


> 10 million SDC in 11 months ?
> Holy shiat these coming months should be fun !


"Hit the road" unquote 
Possibly 10 millions parked SDC, not necessarily moving


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

ECOMCON said:


> "Hit the road" unquote
> Possibly 10 millions parked SDC, not necessarily moving


Well I haven't seen a single one in my area .
I hope to see them soon though .
Although the claims are extremely outrageous, you gotta admit that .


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ECOMCON said:


> Whether you like it or not, self-driving cars will be hitting the road in full-force in the coming years.
> Thanks to new technology developed by numerous global companies autonomous vehicles will become a staple of modern culture, *with nearly 10 million* *self-driving cars expected to hit the road by 2020.
> 
> https://interestingengineering.com/...ke-traffic-even-more-miserable-says-new-study*
> ...


According to you and the other SDC unicorn advocates, SDC's were supposed to be here in full force years ago.

They still aren't here and never will be, no matter how much you close your eyes and wish them to be.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> Whether you like it or not, self-driving cars will be hitting the road in full-force in the coming years.
> Thanks to new technology developed by numerous global companies autonomous vehicles will become a staple of modern culture, *with nearly 10 million* *self-driving cars expected to hit the road by 2020.*
> *
> https://interestingengineering.com/...ke-traffic-even-more-miserable-says-new-study*
> ...


What a joke. 10 million. LOL


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> What a joke. 10 million. LOL


lol Waymo and friends keep commissioning these ridiculous articles to keep their stock price propped up.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> Whether you like it or not, self-driving cars will be hitting the road in full-force in the coming years.
> Thanks to new technology developed by numerous global companies autonomous vehicles will become a staple of modern culture, *with nearly 10 million* *self-driving cars expected to hit the road by 2020.
> 
> https://interestingengineering.com/...ke-traffic-even-more-miserable-says-new-study*
> ...


I EXPECT the Exact same Results as the Introduction of 10 Million new Bikes in a Year.

Scrap Metal PARADISE !

ALL POPULATION EXPLOSIONS ATTRACT PREDATORS.

it is the way of Nature.

The Herd will be culled.



uberdriverfornow said:


> lol Waymo and friends keep commissioning these ridiculous articles to keep their stock price propped up.


" UNSUSTAINABLE " !


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I EXPECT the Exact same Results as the Introduction of 10 Million new Bikes in a Year.
> 
> Scrap Metal PARADISE !
> 
> ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I must buy used barges now
To ship out anticipated scrap vehicles cheaply.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> Whether you like it or not, self-driving cars will be hitting the road in full-force in the coming years.
> Thanks to new technology developed by numerous global companies autonomous vehicles will become a staple of modern culture, *with nearly 10 million* *self-driving cars expected to hit the road by 2020.
> 
> https://interestingengineering.com/...ke-traffic-even-more-miserable-says-new-study*
> ...


A whole new sport will be created that we can all participate in.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> Whether you like it or not, self-driving cars will be hitting the road in full-force in the coming years.
> Thanks to new technology developed by numerous global companies autonomous vehicles will become a staple of modern culture, *with nearly 10 million* *self-driving cars expected to hit the road by 2020.
> 
> https://interestingengineering.com/...ke-traffic-even-more-miserable-says-new-study*
> ...


Bull crap!


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Bull crap!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


>


Hey ECOMCON remember how you posted I think it was last year or so how Waymo has like 20,000 of these Chrysler Minivans on order?

What's going on with that order? Hasn't heard much about it recently


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Hey ECOMCON remember how you posted I think it was last year or so how Waymo has like 20,000 of these Chrysler Minivans on order?
> 
> What's going on with that order? Hasn't heard much about it recently


They're invading Phoenix!! I think.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

*Alphabet's Waymo Focuses on Expanding Self-Driving Car Reach*
Alphabet is reportedly in talks with the Nissan-Renault-Mitsubishi alliance to grow its autonomous driving unit, Waymo.

Feb 5, 2019 4:18 PM EST
Alphabet's (GOOGL - Get Report) (GOOG - Get Report) making news Tuesday thanks to the company reporting its fiscal fourth-quarter earnings results after the close Monday.

*Shares were up 1.16% Tuesday after the company crushed top and bottom line expectations. *While analysts are busy critiquing the company over its spending, autonomous driving enthusiasts were combing through the conference call listening intently for any updates on Waymo, Google's self-driving car unit.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

One requirement for self driving cars are people willing to entrust their lives to an autonomous machine, I doubt society on the whole will want to this.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> One requirement for self driving cars are people willing to entrust their lives to an autonomous machine, I doubt society on the whole will want to this.


.......said the uber driver








​non·ob·jec·tive
adjective: *non-objective*
1. (of a person or their judgment) influenced by personal feeling or opinions in considering and representing facts.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ecom are you a Trekkie.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

goneubering said:


> They're invading Phoenix!! I think.


Correct


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ECOMCON said:


> , autonomous driving enthusiasts were combing through the conference call listening intently for any updates on Waymo, Google's self-driving car unit.


lol Good luck finding proof SDC's ride even take place. lmao


Single Malt said:


> Correct
> 
> View attachment 295455


lol invading by being parked


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol invading by being parked


SDCs are here!!!! They're taking over parking lot by parking lot.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> A whole new sport will be created that we can all participate in.


If it is what I think it will be, ooh, talk about having fun. The first one to get a SDC to pull over and stop while on the road wins.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

kcdrvr15 said:


> If it is what I think it will be, ooh, talk about having fun. The first one to get a SDC to pull over and stop while on the road wins.


I think that's already been done by a drunk somewhere. Might have been in Phoenix.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ill just say two words:

Merging Lanes


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Ill just say two words:
> 
> Merging Lanes


Right. Then the SDC trouble doubles when you have Merging Lanes While Raining. Or maybe SDCs will stop driving when it rains and just huddle together in their vast parking lots.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Right. Then the SDC trouble doubles when you have Merging Lanes While Raining. Or maybe SDCs will stop driving when it rains and just huddle together in their vast parking lots.


SDC lovers: SDCs are here! Total global domination is weeks away! Look here are articles to prove it!

Us: what about merging lanes, left hand turns, driving on the freeway, driving in rain?

SDC lovers: shut up, you're stupid! You're the Tomato!


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> SDC lovers: SDCs are here! Total global domination is weeks away! Look here are articles to prove it!
> 
> Us: what about merging lanes, left hand turns, driving on the freeway, driving in rain?
> 
> SDC lovers: shut up, you're stupid! You're the Tomato!


Maybe, just maybe if u riverdance, folks will believe you're not Tomato Greg








Maybe, just maybe if u shoot yourself out of a canon it will delay SDC








Maybe if you do a backflip folks will believe u have any credibility









Nah, stick a fork in @iheartuber , he's D O N E


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> Maybe, just maybe if u riverdance, folks will believe you're not Tomato Greg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just so we're clear-

The Tomato used to post here before he got banned by UP

the Tomato was a strong robo taxi supporter who regularly insulted Uber drivers

@ECOMCON is a strong robo taxi supporter who regularly insults Uber drivers

Iheartuber hates robo taxis now and then

But yet... you think I'm the Tomato??!

Haha


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Just so we're clear-
> 
> The Tomato used to post here before he got banned by UP
> 
> ...


Higher!! HIGHER!!!!
Kick turn turn turn kick turn turn turn....








......and it won't make a difference Tomato Greg

Time, Tide & Technology wait for NO TOMATO


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> Higher!! HIGHER!!!!
> Kick turn turn turn kick turn turn turn....
> 
> 
> ...


Whoever you are @ECOMCON you are a supporter of robo taxis and you are clearly trying to convince people that they need to be also

However, when you post river dance GIFs, no one will take you seriously.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Whoever you are @ECOMCON you are a supporter of robo taxis and you are clearly trying to convince people that they need to be also
> 
> However, when you post river dance GIFs, no one will take you seriously.


U don't need to "take me seriously" because I ONLY POST qualified study Links, report Links and media article Links . When will u realize that? When when WHEN ???

Ur  "arguments"  are with: the scientists, journalists, wealthy & institutional investors, governments, insurance companies & captains of industry.
Ur qualifications: working poor uber driver 

NOW dance! @iheartuber DANCE!!!









The clock is ticking and there's nothing u can do about it
Time Tide & technology wait for no dancing @iheartuber
Nor ur multi accounts
Wait for no @goneubering
Wait for no @uberdriverfornow


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> U don't need to "take me seriously" because I ONLY POST qualified study Links, report Links and media article Links . When will u realize that? When when WHEN ???
> 
> Ur  "arguments"  are with: the scientists, journalists, wealthy & institutional investors, governments, insurance companies & captains of industry.
> Ur qualifications: working poor uber driver
> ...


What you post are all links that basically say "maybe this might happen..."

In other words: you post fake news

If you want people to not take you seriously because you post fake news that fine too


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> What you post are all links that basically say "maybe this might happen..."
> 
> In other words: you post fake news
> 
> If you want people to not take you seriously because you post fake news that fine too


Tomato Greg, I supply qualified links to reputable sources.
Can u offer A. specific examples INCLUDING links supplied to fake news source?
I reiterate
Supply the links to what u claim is fake news.

Or are u just whistling Dixie
And fatigued from all that dancing?









Dance @iheartuber DANCE

Time Tide & Technology wait for no @iheartuber


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Whoever you are @ECOMCON you are a supporter of robo taxis and you are clearly trying to convince people that they need to be also
> 
> However, when you post river dance GIFs, no one will take you seriously.


Nobody has taken the Tomato and his merry band of socks seriously for months. MAYBE this year there will be some actual progress with SDCs but right now it looks like a financial black hole.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Nobody has taken the Tomato and his merry band of socks seriously for months. MAYBE this year there will be some actual progress with SDCs but right now it looks like a financial black hole.


I know right! Tomato Greg @iheartuber has zero credibility.
He's all emotion


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> I know right! Tomato Greg @iheartuber has zero credibility.
> He's all emotion


I worry about your mental health Greg

Serious. No joke


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> I worry about your mental health Greg
> 
> Serious. No joke


I know right! Tomato Greg @iheartuber has zero credibility.
He's all emotion


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> I know right! Tomato Greg @iheartuber has zero credibility.
> He's all emotion


Tell you what, let's put it this way.

Whoever you are @ECOMCON it's YOU it's YOUR mental health I worry about


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Tell you what, let's put it this way.
> 
> Whoever you are @ECOMCON it's YOU it's YOUR mental health I worry about


the hallmark of the entry level ground transportation worker:
A. Whenever unable to respond to subject topic
B. Whenever in the Deep End of the pool gasping for breath
C. SOP Resort to personal attacks

Tomato Greg @iheartuber,
I Never give U a Second thought

Nor your 2 other illegal duplicate accounts
@goneubering & @uberdriverfornow


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> the hallmark of the entry level ground transportation worker:
> A. Whenever unable to respond to subject topic
> B. Whenever in the Deep End of the pool gasping for breath
> C. SOP Resort to personal attacks
> ...


Wayno has a pet project robo taxi service in Phoenix right now.that a handful of people use

You are trying to convince anyone who will listen to you that this is going to mushroom into a service that will be as ubiquitous in our society as the iPhone

There is ZERO evidence that will happen anytime soon, if at all

Your argument that it will happen is "time and technology waits for no one" implying that simply because technological advances have happened before that means they are going to happen in this case

The reason why you cannot make the argument that "well once there were horses then there were cars so now there are human driver cars and soon there will be robot cars" is because in order to make the jump there are countless things that will have to change and there is zero evidence that will happen anytime soon.

So, you ignore all this and simply make your case for one reason only: you are shilling for people who will financially benefit if robo taxis ever become widespread.

In other words, you are spreading propaganda

Everybody knows this on UP


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Wayno has a pet project robo taxi service in Phoenix right now.that a handful of people use
> 
> You are trying to convince anyone who will listen to you that this is going to mushroom into a service that will he as ubiquitous in our society as the iPhone
> 
> ...


TL : DR


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> @iheartuber Mods- please check these accounts
> 
> @Single Malt
> @UberLyftFlexWhatever
> ...


I guess you missed the part where I wrote

Feel free to check if I have multiple accounts. I do not. I have nothing to hide


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> I guess you missed the part where I wrote
> 
> Feel free to check if I have multiple accounts. I do not. I have nothing to hide


He's got nothing. What a sad way for the Tomato to embarrass the idea of self driving cars. Maybe they will finally be a thing in 2020.


----------

